# Springador / Labradinger



## JimBobWalton (16 June 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the differnce is between a Springador and a Labradinger...? Is there a difference or is a Labradinger just the US name for a Springador...?

We have just acquired a beautiful Springador, mother was Springer, father a Lab. 

She has Springer ears, coat and tail with a gentle Lab temperament!

She has been mistaken for a flat coated retriever by one or two people and I think she is quite setter-like.

Jim


----------



## Ravenwood (16 June 2008)

Never heard of a Labradinger!  They are all called Springadors round here.


----------



## Baggybreeches (17 June 2008)

Round here they are just called mongrels!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Never heard of a labradinger so I would think that is an american term. 
I have seen some springadors and they do look like flat coat retrievers. I have a pointador (GSP x lab) and he just looks like a fat pointer.


----------



## ann-jen (17 June 2008)

I think its supposed to be to do with whether the mother or the father was the springer as to which way round it goes but most people just call them springadors over here.


----------



## sloulou (17 June 2008)

LOL - I would just call them mongrels  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But what does it matter if you love you dog


----------



## ihatework (17 June 2008)

Sounds like a mongel to me too, but a very nice mix. Certainly one I'd be keen to have


----------



## katesprl (16 November 2008)

Hi 
I'm interested in getting a Springador for around January/Feb time. 
Please let me know if you know of any breeders/litters or have any advice. 
Previously owned a beautiful Springer but this time thought it'd be nice to combine with a more biddable temperament. 
Thanks


----------



## fisherac (22 January 2009)

We currently have a litter of springadors first cross with both mother and father with excellent working pedigrees (including many FTCH), please visit our web address at osgodbygundogs.co.uk


----------



## kirstyhen (22 January 2009)

As I have seen said before, you could end up with a perfect mix, OR, you could end up putting a brain in a springer or take the brain from a labrador, either way it's dangerous


----------

